# Graphic artist like these



## Hallic (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
i'm looking for some graphic artist with similar styles compared to 
Hoopers Electric &#8211; Meditations in Atrament (mentioned in the Bodymod/tatoo topic here)
Tom Gilmour » (did the latest artwork of The arusha accord)

The reason why im lookin is because im looking for some new baddass Tshirts 
(and is just love to look at art)

cheers


----------



## Hallic (Jun 15, 2011)

no-one?


----------

